
It’s hard for a programmer to give good advice on what language to learn... - blasdel
http://terrychay.com/blog/article/learning-programming.shtml
======
rawr
While Python is always a safe choice, another strategy would be to investigate
what the new programmer is trying to accomplish. Most people aren't like "I'm
going to learn a programming language as an academic exercise!", they want to
actually do something.

If they are interested in writing web apps you might suggest Flash. If they
are interested in writing a 2D video game you might suggest Python. If they
are interested in performing numerical analysis of math functions you might
suggest getting a girlfriend.

